# Shoulder pain , front dealt



## 4acesbro21 (Sep 5, 2016)

Ive developed  a horrible pain im my shoulder which just wont go away , ive had it for about 12 weeks now and makes it really hard to bench press , tricep dips and somtimes shoulder press , the pain in at my front delt and seems to not want to go away ? Has any1 had this and can help


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 5, 2016)

There are so many different things it can be that it's almost impossible to tell u what it is. I will tell you this, you've had the pain for 3 months and it doesn't sound like you've even given it a rest, without rest it's not gonna get better. Anyways if I was in your shoes I'd go to the doc. I think your best option right now would be an MRI


----------



## IHI (Sep 5, 2016)

Had that "kind of pain" in both shoulders for years, and it sucks because it 100% dictates my workouts, some are better than others, any incline or overhead works accelerates irritation 3 fold regardless of barbell or dumbell, varying grips to open/close shoulders.

Only had MRI on left and there's a spur, but they said alot of it is from the muscle that goes thru your collar bone inflaming and rubbing between the bones...any of which can be "fixed" by surgery, but I find the more young and old guys I talk to that opted for any type of back or shoulder surgery said if they could reverse time, they would have never had surgery because it's worse now than prior.

 Now I found a wonderful chiropractor that isn't the 2 visits make ya better then 3rd visit intentionally make you worse to keep you coming back (some teach their interns this practice, and that is first hand info from 2 family friends who are chiros) but she does some minor joint manipulation on her table with that collapsible portion, not a body jarring, just some tweaking. She told me 3 months ago to go 50% for a week upper body stuff weight wise after she adjusted it, ice it nightly that week, then see what happens. I got 3 months of great lifting for a change, scarey because I'm not used to lifting without shoulder pain that gets worse as wo progresses. 

But, going back wed as it's returned and to the point it needs attention. I don't want cortisol shots because they eat up soft tissue around the inflamation, so yeah, they will almost immediately stop pain due to inflammation but at the cost od degrading tissue around problem area. And surgery..no thanks.

Good luck with whatever you chose, I know your plight daily, and it blows.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 5, 2016)

I think anyone who trains with weights has had that pain. Like mentioned it's inflammation more than likely, an mri will tell you if something is tore, ripped, etc. Once that determination is made, good or bad, then it can be dealt with accordingly. Don't just think you can work through it, because you will regret that decision for many years. Good luck.
I wanted to also add like IHI mentioned, surgery IS NOT a miracle cure, opt for physical therapy always, if applicable.


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 5, 2016)

Find a good chiropractor.  it did wonders for me with my shoulder pain.


----------



## Rip (Sep 5, 2016)

I would stop aggravating it and see a Doctor ASAP.
There are some good suggestions above. 




4acesbro21 said:


> Ive developed  a horrible pain I'm my shoulder which just won't go away , I've had it for about 12 weeks now and makes it really hard to bench press , tricep dips and sometimes shoulder press , the pain in at my front delt and seems to not want to go away ? Has any1 had this and can help


----------



## snake (Sep 6, 2016)

My word dude. Horrible pain for 3 months. I'm not trying to be a dick here but when is the light going to go on? 

Yeah, like Stone said, everyone who has ever picked up a weight has been there. You can figure this out on your own. There's something doing it; it may be as easy as one exercise or a combination of them. It could be when you're doing a specific movement in your weekly routine. But for now, you have to heal that up my man. No one wants to hear that they need to to back off for a few weeks but I feel you're at that point. Pop some naproxen and double the dose for 2 days; stay on it for 5 days. Then start back in SLOWLY! Find out what's doing it and you'll take your game to the next level.

I found my problem movement long ago. Those damn scull crushers raise holy hell on my elbows.


----------



## schultz1 (Sep 7, 2016)

4acesbro21 said:


> Ive developed  a horrible pain im my shoulder which just wont go away , ive had it for about 12 weeks now and makes it really hard to bench press , tricep dips and somtimes shoulder press , the pain in at my front delt and seems to not want to go away ? Has any1 had this and can help



I have had this and, ended up with a torn pec. Stop, go get an mri.


----------



## Ryand (Sep 7, 2016)

4acesbro21 said:


> Ive developed  a horrible pain im my shoulder which just wont go away , ive had it for about 12 weeks now and makes it really hard to bench press , tricep dips and somtimes shoulder press , the pain in at my front delt and seems to not want to go away ? Has any1 had this and can help



Impossible to know what's going on. If you are serious about getting healthy quick. Get an MRI to rule out structural problems. If the MRI is clear find an awesome chiropractor or physiotherapist.


----------



## IHI (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh sweet jesus. I just got back from chiro, daughter had her knee tweaked again, then she did some work on my lower back. But the main dealeo was for my left shoulder, again. Last time she manipulated it I got a few months of good pain free lifting, but it came back. Had a pretty brutal chest day and my left delt was fire this a.m., but I knew I was getting tweaked so just limped thru as per usual.

All the ROM stuff she did, not bad. Then she found a couple knots in my left trap/mid back area..."are you left handed?" no, why? usually your dominate hand side is just naturally tighter from use, but your left side is boogered up good. ended up with a 30 minute session of what felt like her trying to push her thumb thru my back to come out of my chest (working the knot out and my first time ever having dealt with having a knot worked out- not cool or fun btw LOL) but after that aspect was done, even I noticed a huge ROM improvement, painfree too.

Then she began shoulder work, she told me, this isn't going to be fun, it will be painful, probably very painful..and by gawd she wasn't lieing. Hurt like the dickens and had me muttering some choice words softly under my breath since dos is a lady and my 14yr old daughter was in room with me too. Anyhow, got the post visit soreness now, but internal pain I had is gone again. she asked about next workout day and what I had going, just said tomorrow is explosive deadlift day so shoulder should be fine. She said be careful, even though it's not the ROM that sends my shoulder/s into chaos, it still puts a huge levered type force on them, so just be smart and don't try to undo what she done.

So anyways, as we've all said, start with doc, doc may order MRI to eliminate any possible internal issues and will recommend some therapy exercises and ice along with taking it easy. If there's nothing torn, no spurs, andit's just simply inflammation like most of my issue is (I do have spurs but not crippeling) I highly suggest trying to find a REAL, a GOOD, an HONEST chiropractor, it will change you. I swore them off because the local guy is the crooked type of bone crusher, I'm so glad I finally listened to my buddies at work and gave this gal a shot, if every chiro was like her, people would be much better off. She's part bone crusher, part masseuse, part trainer/therapist..but make sure nothing medically wrong internally is the issue.

Just like us motorcycles riders know and say, "it's not if you will go down, it's when will you go down", same thing with lifters, it's if you will injure yourself and have to take time off, but when you injure yourself and will need to take time off". Bet not a man or woman on this board hasn't had to take some time off to heal and came back stronger later because of it


----------



## Rip (Sep 10, 2016)

Recently, I had some inflammation. I think most of us have had shoulder issues at some point in time. 
I've had cortisone shots in the past, but in the long run, it supposedly deteriorates. the tissue. 
I don't know how true that is. doctor suggested internal rotation stretches. I also do rotation exercises with resistance to warm up. 
I also began using the hammer strength machines until I feel it's rehabbed enough for me to do anything else. I get a pretty good pump with them. 
For chest, I still do dumbell and cable flyes and for shoulders I still do lateral raises.

I stopped hyper-extending during bench press. Also, I try to keep my arms closer to my rib cage laterally (about a 45 degree angle, instead of 90)
For seated shoulder press, I never bring my elbows below the shoulders ( I actually never have). 

I feel all of this is helping me. 




4acesbro21 said:


> Ive developed  a horrible pain im my shoulder which just wont go away , ive had it for about 12 weeks now and makes it really hard to bench press , tricep dips and somtimes shoulder press , the pain in at my front delt and seems to not want to go away ? Has any1 had this and can help


----------



## Ryand (Sep 10, 2016)

Rip said:


> Recently, I had some inflammation. I think most of us have had shoulder issues at some point in time.
> I've had cortisone shots in the past, but in the long run, it supposedly deteriorates. the tissue.
> I don't know how true that is. doctor suggested internal rotation stretches. I also do rotation exercises with resistance to warm up.
> me.



It is true. Cortisone will degenerate cartilage and tendons


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 11, 2016)

You guys need to stretch. I understand that in powerlifting the tighter your body is the better, but the pain is coming from the muscles, bones, tendons, ligaments not sitting together properly. You can go to whatever doctor, chiro you want but there is no medicine for that - you need to stretch.

For obvious reasons your shoulders and hips will always be the most crucial. Warm up with some light cardio, static stretches, dynamic stretches, then warm sets - all this should come before heavy sets. Also continue to stretch during and after sets/exercises. It doesn't have to take up a lot of time, but you need to start pushing our body in all ranges of motion - not just lifting motions.


Also try stretching first in the morning, even if you're not working out.


You old fuccks gotta stay limber.


----------



## IHI (Sep 11, 2016)

^ I've been making it my mission to stretch before each workout...mainly because I'm older now, but secondly thru my yrs I've noticed personal and others, the benefits of it.

I laugh because I was finally able to get my wife down to begin some weight training, Im working with her these first few months to get her form in check so she doesn't hurt herself. 1st day I told her, first thing were doing is stretching to limber up...she's about as flexible as a steel beam...she kinda scoffed and said, "you don't do this before every workout". I laughed as I put my hands on the floor from the standing position, "yeah, your right, stretching doesn't do shit and I never do this, now you put your hands on the floor then too"

But if a girlfriend d of hers or some other guy would've said you need to stretch before working out, she'd have been giving me the full novel version of why it has to be done lol. **** in women, I tell ya.


----------

